# STOLEN TACK!!!  Derbyshire



## Ambers Echo (8 December 2017)

Please read and share..

On the night of 6th December a tack room on a private  yard in Buxton, Derbyshire was broken into and cleaned out.

If you come across or are offered the following items suspiciously cheap please be aware and contact me.

The PDS saddle was brand new, paid for by a child using some inheritance money. She will never be able to re-buy it.

PDS 17" dressage
Wintec pony dressage
17.5" wintec dressage saddle, 
double bridle
4 snaffle bridles
 Pale pink Escadron dressage saddle cloth
Cavallo Leather riding boots

Thanks.


----------



## Kat (8 December 2017)

Will keep an eye out and share the details with my contacts - good luck tracing it


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 December 2017)

Thanks Kat. A full list of all that was taken. I am posting on behalf of a friend who is not on H&H.







Please keep an eye out. This is devastating for them all.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 December 2017)

Sorry this is too late, really but I hope that someone went to Holmfirth sale yesterday to check out their tack - and that someone will be going to the next sale in Derby.  I know tack goes through there very cheaply.


----------



## JillA (10 December 2017)

I've shared it to a friend near Carsington, she has also shared it to her wide circle of friends. But they would be dumber than dumb to try and offload them in the same county wouldn't they?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 December 2017)

JillA said:



			I've shared it to a friend near Carsington, she has also shared it to her wide circle of friends. But they would be dumber than dumb to try and offload them in the same county wouldn't they?
		
Click to expand...

Only if there is someone at the auction who will recognise the tack and persuade the auctioneers to stop the sale - not always possible.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 December 2017)

JillA said:



			I've shared it to a friend near Carsington, she has also shared it to her wide circle of friends. But they would be dumber than dumb to try and offload them in the same county wouldn't they?
		
Click to expand...

I know it's a long shot but don't know what else to do. H&H is all over the country so if people share widely there is just a chance someone spots one of the saddles. They are identifiable at least.


----------



## cremedemonthe (18 December 2017)

Ebay's a good place to look too if they haven't already. Some of the tack I have worked on for customers that went on to be stolen in yard break ins ended up in Ireland and it was only by chance that these were discovered (I had data tagged some of the saddles). 
Good luck in finding it, people that stoop this low to steal from others are utter scum in my eyes and I would like to break their legs 
Oz - Saddler

editied to say: OP if your friend befriends me on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/austin.back I will post the list on my page, plenty of horsey people see that all over the country/world


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 December 2017)

Thanks I have sent her the link to your page.


----------

